# lets see some pics =]



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i want to see some pics of the yotes and foxes you guys have shot , i have shot 1 yote and 1 fox both just happened to be there when i was hunting something else


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

got any other photos?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Heres my pics from this year so far:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nice pics where do you go hunting around? also is it normally just you and your friend? (like the beer bottle in the background......) :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> nice pics where do you go hunting around? also is it normally just you and your friend? (like the beer bottle in the background......) :lol:


Eastern and Central ND

Yup, usually me and Papapete. He is a great calling partner. That is key...find someone you trust calling with. They are worth their weight in gold. I have called with former moderator here (Brad T) a few times. He taught me the ropes. I have also called with my uncle and father in law but they aren't too obsessed by it....yet.

Long day of calling and walking pheasants called for some refreshments. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

totally agree about the refreshment :beer: 
i am trying to get my cousin to come to the same college as me. he loves hunting and shooting so if he comes we will have a huge gallery of coyotes. also i need a shooting partner for when i go out to the range every wednesday


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is good practice I wish I could get to range every week. That is one thing we lack in GF. There is a range about 10 miles out but I think the member fee is pretty high. So I drive to one about 25 miles away instead that is free to shoot at.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

there is one in horace by fargo which i think they are making their range extend out farther. it used to only be 200 or 400yds cant remember havent been there for a while but it only costs 6.50 for all you can shoot with free targets. :lol: there is one also by castleton i heard of which i would like to go to and check out. supposidly i heard its 1000yds. dont know the cost though


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

here is a pic of what a 270 444 and a 243 did to that yote above


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

Doing my part in Alaska...


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

what do u guys do with the meat


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

alaska looks like a very nice place to hunt... maybe i should go up there one year for a week or so and hung.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey fallguy....wheres the free range within 25 miles of GForks...I just moved here and was looking for a place to do some shooting. Right now I have just been shooting at my buddies house, but we can only get about 100 yards.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice pix AK Sportsman...I just moved from alaska and cant wait to return. You must be up near the haul road maybe. Looks very much like where I use to bou hunt. Congrats again...beautiful foxes and lynx!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> there is one in horace by fargo which i think they are making their range extend out farther. it used to only be 200 or 400yds cant remember havent been there for a while but it only costs 6.50 for all you can shoot with free targets. :lol: there is one also by castleton i heard of which i would like to go to and check out. supposidly i heard its 1000yds. dont know the cost though


That casselton range is nice. But it aint no 1000 yards. I think it goes out to 400. But its free. Bring your own targets and target holder.

The key is getting there when the "AK club" as I call em arent there. They make me a bit uncomfortable. Bunch of kids with SKS, AR's and glocks. Ive seen some less than safe activity. When you confront them they get a bit beligerent. But what do you expect from a free range.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

These are from last year.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

bareback i like the white gun
also for the castleton range that doesnt sound fun when they are there...... i use an ar but its a varmint ar for hunting i am not going to the range to mess around. that is the picture i get from you


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack: where did you find white boots? Nice pictures

dakotayota: the range I am talking about is south of GF. Quite a drive from Petersberg I would guess. There must be one closer to you.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

White bunny boots. Can get em at sportsmanguide.com or off ebay.

Search for bunny or mickey boots. By FAR the warmest boot ever made. And they come in white.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

..... you can also make your own on public land....


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

This is a bit rare for the area I hunt.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Oooohhhh, nice! Gray fox are so cool. :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Have you ever seen a Grey climb a tree? Had a pair come trotting thru one evening while bow hunting. They played around in the leaves for awhile, then up a tree they went. Sat on a branch and looked around. It was really neat to watch.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

did not know any kind of dog can climb... did they climb it or run up it?


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Nosib & Kelly,

I have heard they will climb trees for safety and to search for food, but I have never seen it. I have onlly seen a few greys from years ago when I trapped in NE IA. To me they have some cat like features. The paws seem to be more cat like than dog like. The body seems much more sleek and slender. By that I mean they don't have the same frame and big chest like a typical dog (fox / coyote).

Dropped him off at the fur buyer today. $10 in the round. Kinda wish I would have let him pass after having some time to think about it.

They won't take yotes unless they were skinned.

YoteSlapper


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

YoteSlapper said:


> Dropped him off at the fur buyer today. $10 in the round. Kinda wish I would have let him pass after having some time to think about it.
> 
> They won't take yotes unless they were skinned.
> 
> YoteSlapper


Wow really?

Next time you get one like that one.. prime and not damaged... let me know. I'll give you $20 and do a full body mount with it.

Do you see very many of them?

Ryan


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

The last one I saw was three years ago, run across the road infront of me.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

ryan you a taxadermist?


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

yoteslapper
Boy 10 bucks for that grey, Someone would of gave you more than that. I would of gave you that and then some in a heart beat. I took one in a year or two back and it was not in the best shape, otherwise I would of kept it, get this got like 30 for it and was expecting 10 tops b/c of the shape it was in. Surprised me is an understatement....


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

i came home years ago and my bird dog was acting funny..looked in the moonlight and he had run a grey fox up a (slick) telephone pole..shot him off with the 22..pretty cool experience, i had no idea they could climb something like that


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

here in va you can get 40-50 bucks for a good grey..around 20 for the whole thing


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

come on i know u guys got some more pics , lets see um :sniper:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

nosib said:


> ryan you a taxadermist?


nope.

not yet 

going to take it up as a hobby when i get back to ND...

but right now if i were to get one sooner, I'll give it to my cousin who is...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet might have to give u a call if u start :lol: anyways good thing to see the coyotes drop in recent days.


----------

